# My shop mate and critic.



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

This is my shope mate. Carved in sycamore.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice carving. Did you have a dog like that?


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Very nice carving. Did you have a dog like that?
> 
> - Ocelot


Yes. That is my dog. She has her own spot in the shop.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That is an amazing carving.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Beautiful! Australian shepherd? Full of personality! I have a border collie shop dog myself.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Beautiful! Australian shepherd? Full of personality! I have a border collie shop dog myself.
> 
> - DevinT


My sister raised Borders for about 40 years. They are great dogs.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

your carvings are over the top,where you been hiding,i wanna see more of your work.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Does your shop mate react to your carving, recognizing him/her self?


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Does your shop mate react to your carving, recognizing him/her self?
> 
> - DevinT


No she just wants herd every thing.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice indeed.


----------

